# Roll Call!! Let's see your Anonimo



## Gary Galler

It has been awhile since all the forum participants have posted pics of their Anonimo(s). I own the limited edition blue dialed D-Date with the blue kodiac and tan kodiak strap and the orange dialed Millemetri and I am enjoying both of them alot. Let's see yours.


----------



## mr2blue

Dino Zei Manual Handwind Limited edition set.


----------



## anoniman

Well, pictured is my new (to me!) Professionale. Apparently one of fifty (?) as it is marked PXX/50 on the case back. I also own two Militares - one yellow # 0731 and orange # 0765.

< Image removed * No guns please * >


----------



## Mattthefish

I have only one right now, but I should have a Millemetri by next Thursday. In all honesty, I'm not sure which I'm more excited about having  I guess they are so different, there's really no comparison.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dag

Paolo Savoldelli showed his anonino yesterday on the podium of the giro d'italia


----------



## Stark

Here's mine. Currently on it way back home for Service.


----------



## nasty204

Here is mine. This is my 3rd Anonimo. Used to have a Professionale but sold to a good friend, moved on to Militare Chrono , and then this one. I really like the Ox-Pro finish and matching black dial , gives it a very stealth look.


----------



## nasty204

Scans of my Anonimo a couple of years ago. Sometimes I wish I could have kept the Professionale


----------



## Mattthefish

Second Anonimo is in the house :-! 
Matt


----------



## XTrooper

My Pineider Reserve 1000 by Anonimo. B-)


----------



## skyway

Heres mine!


----------



## michelangelonyc

My Match Racing Valencia... # 149/250 & myself wearing it during a recent dj gig.


----------



## WAwatchnut

*No pics of my Power Reserve model yet, so how about these...*



















The creme dial version is no longer mine... but it's gone off to another good home.


----------



## Mark Borella

Very very nice pics.. are you a proff with a camera?


I would love to see some pics of the millemetri from you...
Best 
Mark


----------



## WAwatchnut

*Thanks Mark... Definitely not a pro...*



Mark Borella said:


> Very very nice pics.. are you a proff with a camera?
> 
> I would love to see some pics of the millemetri from you...
> Best
> Mark


No matter how hard I've tried to convince my wife that better equipment will make me one!

I've just found that when I take enough pics from different angles, and with different lighting, eventually I get a couple that are useable. Thank goodness for digital cameras! :-!

I don't remember if I had any good pics of the Millemetri. But when I sold mine, the next owner took some killer pics. I'll see if I can dig them up.


----------



## Nalu

My trio:


----------



## karmatooburn




----------



## sparmar1

Just received this in a trade 



Ciao,
Sanjay


----------



## rajenmaniar

Congrats Sanj.
Nice one.
Is that an Omega Mesh?


----------



## sparmar1

rajenmaniar said:


> Congrats Sanj.
> Nice one.
> Is that an Omega Mesh?


Thanks Raj,

Yeah it's an Omega, I love 'em, the nicest and most comfortable bracelet's out there IMHO, looks cool on the Pro and most other divers too, really worked well with a Seiko SBDX005 and SBDB001 Spring Drive.

Ciao,
Sanj


----------



## Blackrover

Nalu said:


> My trio:


I would really like to see a lume shot of the that last one.


----------



## Nalu

Blackrover said:


> I would really like to see a lume shot of the that last one.


Sorry I missed your response!
I took some last week and will post one tonight (can't post photos from work :roll: ). As you suspect, it's quite a sight with four different lume colours on the dial.


----------



## martinpulli

My Polluce I wear every day. #007
I love this watch very much.


----------



## Nalu

XTrooper said:


> My Pineider Reserve 1000 by Anonimo. B-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Steve, I like that very much. I'm a sucker for white guiloche dials with blue hands!
> 
> Here's my latest arrival, the hybrid LE Hi-Dive with Millimetri dial. Not sure how long I'll keep it, given that I already have a pale yellow Millimetri, a white Ox-Pro Hi-Dive and a Polluce on the way.


----------



## watchnerd

Nalu said:


> Here's my latest arrival, the hybrid LE Hi-Dive with Millimetri dial. Not sure how long I'll keep it, given that I already have a pale yellow Millimetri, a white Ox-Pro Hi-Dive and a Polluce on the way.


Colin, if you ever decide to sell or trade your pale yellow Millemetri, please let me know.


----------



## watchnerd

sparmar1 said:


> Just received this in a trade
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao,
> Sanjay


Sanjay, which model is that? It looks a lot like a Professionale, but apparently isn't???:-S


----------



## Ernie Romers

The "two-together" are no longer mine. I sold the Chrono5000 a couple of years ago and the Centometri was stolen in a UPS shipment to the UK. Currently I own the Slide Rule and the Cronoscopio.


----------



## sparmar1

watchnerd said:


> Sanjay, which model is that? It looks a lot like a Professionale, but apparently isn't???:-S


Hi,

This is a Professionale GMT Prototype, sames as the regular Pro except for the GMT function, uses an ETA 2893-2 as opposed to the Pro'd 2824.

HTH,
Sanjay


----------



## rsr911

Anonimo AMG Chronograph!!! Prototype limited edition


----------



## Guest

Gary Galler said:


> It has been awhile since all the forum participants have posted pics of their Anonimo(s). I own the limited edition blue dialed D-Date with the blue kodiac and tan kodiak strap and the orange dialed Millemetri and I am enjoying both of them alot. Let's see yours.


*Millemetri "Deep Blue"; #059/199. *--redstart


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Interesting models from Ernie !


----------



## phunky_monkey

Very interesting, I've never seen either of them before.


----------



## lorsban

My one and only: Millemetri Model 2000


----------



## paulie485

Just opened the box today!!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## leongkc

Just got my 2nd Anonimo in.... Sold my millemetri for a wayfarer ii....kinda missed my millemetri a bit....

But anyway, the wayfarer is a stunning watch...


----------



## Sin22

My various pieces;

Polluce/Hi-Dive hybrid









Professionale Mod.6003









Dino Zei Nautilo Bronze


----------



## ecunited

la famiglia:


----------



## mkpierro

*Bronze Marlin for me*

Still loving this one. The bronze is changing color nicely.


----------



## DCJ

Pro Chrono.....:-!


----------



## torromoto

*Re: Bronze Marlin for me*

Here is mine,










Best guillermo


----------



## jct111

i'll get in the mix: behold my dear wife's generosity showcased on my skinny little wrist... first watch, only watch. militare automatico 2010 ss. despite the odd reflection from my archaic palm pre (look closely over the red model info), i assure you this is not a 'palm' branded fixture. clearly our next investment should be a decent camera (i'm consistently impressed with the clarity shown in all other members' images).

finally, and forgive me if this is poor forum form, anyone want to trade militare straps? see my post here. pm me to work out a swap...


----------



## tobiwankenobi

*Re: Bronze Marlin for me*

Don't have anyone, but someday, I will belong to this thread!!!

NICE WATCHES EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Tactical day


----------



## stew77

*Re: Bronze Marlin for me*

*This one today...

*


----------



## 11oss

*Re: Bronze Marlin for me*


----------



## phunky_monkey

*Re: Bronze Marlin for me*

Love all three versions, very nice Polluce collection!


----------



## dallasguy




----------

